# Cây thông đất bán tại TPHCM ở đâu?



## TDTanPhat (9 Tháng sáu 2022)

Cây thông đất giá bán bao nhiêu tiền 1kg là câu hỏi của rất nhiều bệnh nhân muốn mua sản phẩm thảo dược này. Có nhiều người không biết về bảng giá cây thông đất  hiện tại trên thị trường Cây thông đất đang có giá giao động từ 2000.000 - 300.000 VNĐ/1kg. Tấn Phát hiện đang phân phối sản phẩm Cây thông đất với giá bán lẻ giá 300.000 VNĐ/1kg. Hiện Tấn Phát đang nghiên cứu các chế phẩm của cây thông đất như trà cây thông đất, cây thông đất túi lọc, Liên hệ Tấn Phát để biết thêm chi tiết về nguồn hàng cây thông đất chất lượng.
*II. Giới thiệu về cây thông đất*
Tên Khoa Học: dược liệu cây thông đất có tên khoa học Huperzia squarrosa thuộc Họ thông đất: Lycopodiaceae.Cây thông đất còn có tên gọi khác là thạch tùng thân gập
Phân Bố: cây thông đất là loại cây mọc hoang rất phổ biến ở nước ta mọc nhiều ở các khu rừng thưa, ưa ánh sáng có khả năng chịu hạn tốt, sống được ở các vùng có khí hậu khắc nghiệp.
Thành phần Hóa Học: hiện nay chưa có các tài liệu khoa học chứng mình về các thành phần có trong cây thông đất nhưng đã được đông y sử dụng và chứng minh có khả năng chữa nhiều bệnh cực tốt. Có khả năng tăng cường sự dẫ truyền của hệ thần kinh, nuôi dưỡng tế bào não giảm sự teo não và giảm sự suy giảm trí tuệ và các bệnh liên quan đến thần kinh não bộ.
Bộ Phận Dùng: Toàn cây thu hái quanh năm, dùng dưới dạng tươi hay khô đều được
Chế Biến: Cách chế biến Cây thông đất đem về rửa sạch, sau đó đem đi phơi khô, rồi đem cắt thành miếng 
Hiện tại công ty chúng tôi là địa chỉ bán thông đất uy tín giá tốt tại tphcm và toàn quốc, giao hàng tận nơi, có chế độ giao hàng nhanh với khách hàng quen khi mua tại công ty thảo dược tấn phát, có chính sách khuyến mãi rất lớn. Vì vậy quý khách hãy yên tâm khi sử dụng sản phẩm cây thông đất giá sỉ, cây thông đất giá tốt của công ty chúng tôi. Liên hệ Tấn Phát để được tư vấn về công dụng cây thông đất chất lượng, và tìm được nguồn cây thông đất giá rẻ. Cùng tìm hiểu tiếp theo để biết được những đặt tính của cây thông đất như thành phân cây thông đất. Tấn Phát là *địa chỉ bán cây thông đất bán tại TPHCM ở đâu*.






Hình ảnh: Cây thông đất
*III: Công dụng hay tác dụng của cây thông đất*
Rất nhiều bệnh nhân thắc mắc rằng cây thông đất chữa bệnh gì? Để tìm hiểu cây thông đất có công dụng gì, hãy cùng Tấn Phát lướt qua những công dụng tuyệt vời của cây thông đất, cùng tìm hiểu dược tính của cây thông đất như thế nào, hình ảnh cây thông đất ra sao.
Đây là loài cây quý hiếm, do vậy báo nói về cây thông đất khá nhiều, những video về cây thông đất cũng không ít, qua những tư liệu đó chúng ta có cái nhìn sâu hơn về thảo dược cây thông đất này. Hiện nay tại thị trường tphcm, Tấn Phát là công ty bán cây thông đất đã được mọi người tin tưởng và ủng hộ nhiều năm qua.





Hình 2 ( Công dụng chữa bệnh của cây thông đất)-  Cây thông đất chữa bệnh gì
Công dụng của Cây thông đất:
Cây thông đất sống có tác dụng chữa bệnh mất trí nhớ 
Tác dụng của Cây thông đất được biết đó là điều chữa bệnh mất trí nhớ, các bệnh liên quan đến hệ thần kinh và não bộ.

*III: Cách sử dụng cây thông đất*
Sau đây Tấn Phát sẽ hướng dẫn các bạn cách sử dụng cây thông đất tốt nhất, làm sao để sử dụng cây thông đất tốt nhất, không sử dụng các phương pháp thiếu hiệu quả, vừa tốn tiền lại còn không hiệu quả. Những người sử dụng cây thông đất nên tham khảo để có phương pháp nấu thuốc cây thông đất tốt nhất. Hãy tìm đến nơi bán cây thông đất chất lượng là Tấn Phát để được phục vụ tận nhất có thể, tư vấn miễn phí, đảm bảo khách hàng sẽ hài lòng với sự phục vụ của chúng tôi.




Hình 3 (Cách sử dụng cây thông đất)
Để uống Cây thông đất đúng cách mang lại hiệu quả thì có thể dùng cây thông đất rửa sơ qua nước cho hết bụi bẩn, sắc dạng thuốc, cây thông đất có vị đắng chua, tính ôn không độcTrên đây là cách pha Cây thông đất đúng cách mà Thảo dược tấn phát hướng dẫn.
*IV: Tác dụng phụ hay lưu ý khi sử dụng cây thông đất*
Không sử dụng Cây thông đất khi không rõ nguồn gốc xuất xứ gây ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe
Không sử dụng sản phẩm Cây thông đất quá liều, quá liều lượng
Nói không với thảo dược cây thông đất bẩn, ẩm mốc
*V: Cách chọn mua hay cách phân biệt cây thông đất*
Để phân biệt cây thông đất loại tốt nhất công ty thảo dược tấn phát xin chia sẻ cách chọn mua cây thông đất vì công ty là một trong những chỗ cung cấp cây thông đất và phân phối cây thông đất cấp 1
Cây thông đất không bị ẩm mốc, và có mùi hôi
Chọn cây thông đất có mùi thơm của dược liệu
Cây thông đất chất lượng là Cây thông đất không bị lẫn tạp chất 100% là cây thông đất
Cây thông đất loại tốt là Cây thông đất nhìn bằng mắt thường thấy chất lượng
Cây thông đất loại 1 là Cây thông đất không sử dụng chất bảo quản


----------

